# Can a lawn be too good for a neighborhood?



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I'll start by saying this is not an issue I have currently, :lol: but I was out in the backyard with my son last night, sipping a beer and walking the yard (my favorite thing to do) and I started mulling a renovation for my front and side yard. Then I looked down the street and looked at the other lawns which are all mostly weeds. There really isn't a single average trier 2 lawn on my road. I am already dominating the street with a decent Tier 1 lawn.

The street I live on is where Kenny from South Park would live if he were in my town. Some houses have old appliances in their yard, broken down cars, etc, and I thought to myself, "A fully renovated, dark green lawn would look ridiculous on this street."

Am I thinking about this wrong?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yes. If it brings you joy just do it.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Nah, all you can do is hope some of the neighbors catch on.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

jessehurlburt said:


> and I thought to myself, "A fully renovated, dark green lawn would look ridiculous on this street."


A fully renovated, dark green lawn can never look ridiculous.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

My street isn't that bad, but my lawn is already the top in the hood, most are nothing but weeds and are an afterthought


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Nope. Make yours nice and the others will look ridiculous.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Cory said:


> Nope. Make yours nice and the others will look ridiculous.


Good point! :nod:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@jessehurlburt I think I understand where you are coming from, but I say go for it 100%. It's your lawn. Besides, the way that it looks turns out to be only half of what drives this hobby/obsession. 
What is just as important is the process of trying to perfect it--everything from mowing to trying to nail down the perfect strategy for amending the soil. If that is a challenge you enjoy, then the thought of having the greenest grass in the neighborhood shouldn't deter you.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I say it doesn't. Take my neighbors that bought the house next door. They closed when I had nothing but a mud pit, and a total kill of a front yard. This spring, I've seen them more active in their yard, and being more conversational than my prior neighbor who just mowed when it got tall, including blowing clippings into my newly seeded lawn right before they sold their house. During my renovation, I had more people stop and talk to me in the front yard last summer than I have had since I moved here. Even some people from another subdivision down the road asking me for some advice.

That being said, my new neighbors have been more active in their yard, and when I put out some fert, not long after do I see him doing the same (I gave him my old Scott's spreader). I've seen him watering his carpet grass, and I chuckle because there's so many weeds in his yard now that could have been prevented had he accepted my offer to put down PreM in February "Nah, I'm good" I made planters, and put them out, a few days later, some planters are in their front yard. It's a good thing. But little do they know I threw down urea with PGR in the past two days... look out!

As with anything, let it become an icebreaker for a conversation. You'll see everyone on Saturday morning, slogging away behind their mowers and the air is awash with the scent of 2-stroke mixture(except in CA). People like to talk about their problems, and it makes a nice icebreaker when you're willing to listen. My mom told me that's why God made us with 2 ears: to listen twice as much as we talk.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Don't let the mediocrity of others be what holds you back. Do what makes you happy. Honestly, it's not about the result for me. A lot of it is stress relief after a long day at work. Although moving to a new house that was neglected has caused some stress as I try to tame it.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

I agree with everyone else here especially CK. i'm the only one on my street that even mows with any frequency yet alone knows what pre-m is, so i'm in the same boat. but none the less I love to go out in the yard and mow and work and will be converting to short cut KBG in the fall. Not only is it a great stress release but its a great way to meet your neighbors (its how i've met most of mine). plus thats someone else to talk to about grass (my wife appreciates this), even if they think i'm crazy and destroying my yard to plant corn. Best case scenario you can even motivate some of them to clean up their yard too!

@jessehurlburt looking forward to seeing a great reno from you


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I want people to think my grass is fake and reach down to touch it.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I just want to say, since I've raised the bar in my cul de sac I've noticed my neighbors pay significantly more attention to their lawns. There's seeding, fertilizing and regular mowing going on now. Heck, one of my neighbors is even doing stripes. 2-3 years ago no one cared.


----------

